# Corn Wine



## Savana123 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here I have the recipe for you guys, as we had many different wine recipes like plum wine, peer wine, and many more. Apart from this my next go will be the Corn wine and I do have the recipe for this-

2 lbs cracked corn
1 lb chopped golden raisins
3 lbs granulated sugar
4 tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp tannin
water to one gallon
1 crushed Campden tablet
Champagne or Sherry wine yeast

Rinse the corn well, Put chopped raisins and corn in a bowl and cover with enough water to cover the corn. Soak overnight. The next day, pour corn and raisins in a fine nylon straining bag, tie the bag closed, and put in primary. Pour the soaking water into primary, put remaining water on to boil with sugar in it. Stir well as water heats up until sugar is dissolved and water comes to a boil. Pour water into primary. Add the acid blend, yeast nutrient and tannin. Cover primary with a sheet of plastic held in place with a large rubber band or loop of elastic. When cooled to room temperature, add crushed Campden tablet, recover, and set aside for 24 hours. 

Stir daily for two weeks. Remove bag of corn/raisins and allow to drip drain (do not squeeze). Discard corn/raisins, recover primary and allow liquor to settle overnight. Corn wine is ready!! now it needs proper care to get mature.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you made this before? If so, what does it taste like


----------



## corntassel (Nov 15, 2010)

I have always used fresh sweet corn when in season and no raisons. Your recipt looks fine though. This wine needs to be no more than 12% abv. It also needs to age for no less than 1 year it gets better with age. I have some that is 3 years old and is verry good. One thing I have found is that before you serve it decanter it for about 30 minutes so it can breathe. This for some reason brings out the flavor. I don't know why but it has worked on every bottel I have I have drank.


----------



## Duster (Nov 15, 2010)

Every time I hear the mention of corn wine I can"t help but to think of ever clear, AWow, that brings back some memories, or should I say the lack of . 
Any more I can not even think of handling the stuff. Hopefully my predetermined thoughts of corn wine are wrong.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Nov 15, 2010)

I made some earlier this year with fresh corn, but it doesn't seem to be doing so well. It smells funky and doesn't want to even start clearing. It is white and the sediment it throwed at last racking was black. Hope yours goes better.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 16, 2010)

Just for clarification, since this forum is frequented by all peoples of the world, "CORN" means different things in different countries. 

If you're talking about this stuff:




, then I call it MAIZE, which is more specific globally for this crop.

I guess this holds true for whoever wrote that recipe as well; what did they really mean?
See: Wiki on Corn

I've made maize wine before using the recipe in "First Steps In Home Winemaking". While different, it actually turned out quite nice for being a strong wine. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> Have you made this before? If so, what does it taste like



Well, its taste depend on for how long it will be kept like for Dry wine rack in three weeks, and every three months for one year and for Sweet wine, rack it three weeks and then adding 1/2 cup corn syrup dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of syrup. Rack every three months until one year old. Bottle. I mean this whole is done to get both the tastes.


----------

